
How to Solve the Ventilator Shortage - ForrestN
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/22/opinion/health/ventilator-shortage-coronavirus-solution.html
======
pauloppenheim
FTA:

> Here, too, we can all drop our job descriptions to solve this problem. Big
> tech needs to rapidly build and scale a cloud-based national ventilator
> surveillance platform which will track individual hospital I.C.U. capacity
> and ventilator supply across the nation in real-time.

> Such a platform — which Silicon Valley could build and FEMA could utilize —
> would allow hospitals nationwide to report their I.C.U. bed status and their
> ventilator supply daily, in an unprecedented data-sharing initiative. I have
> no doubt that the tech brain trust now sitting at home on Zoom can mobilize
> to get this done.

------
nimbleCOVID
Is anyone working on this? As I see it, it's not too complicated a problem.
Who's in? Someone to help build the database? ICU administrators would have to
be on point to do actual counts and updating....tiles could be used for real
time tracking if hospitals don't already have their own
methodology...Amazon/UPS logistics might be tapped to do the actual movement
of ventilators to address the waves...

